# Ever hunt turkeys on the beach?



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

I decided to go to Northern California and hunt turkey. It was crazy. There were seals and turkeys calling at the same time. The turkeys would right next to the shore in the mornings and evening then head back into the redwoods during the day. Here is a short clip of our hunt. It's only a trailer though.











Matt


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

That's awesome.


----------

